# Colnagos of the road...



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Colnagos of the road.... convicted to be ridden long and hard. ...bikes made to follow the roads no matter what the conditions.

Lets see some photos of your Colnago under extreme use conditions, the more extreme the better! 
Colnagos and inclement weather! (rain-sleet-snow-salt-dirt-mud-crud) No nice and shiny shots please...

To start this off, here is a shot of one of my Colnagos (the C50 winter beater bike)  after the last training ride of 2010 on Dec 31. A very nice four hour ride in somewhat wet road conditions 8C/45F. 

Also a shot of my riding buddys bike, a classic C40 from the same ride.

Looking forward to perhaps see interesting photos that capture the results of a good long ride...


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Jesus, a C50 as a winter beater!!!! Class! What do you have for your "good" bike?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Paris-Roubaix 2010...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

fick said:


> Jesus, a C50 as a winter beater!!!! Class! What do you have for your "good" bike?


That is exactly what I was thinking. If I had to have a winter beater, which I don't because I hate riding in crap conditions during the winter, but if I had to have one it would be my Bianchi. No way would it be my C50 or Cristallo. Maybe one of my Artes, but those might be the only Colnagos I would ever use as winter beaters.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ha! That's standard Norwegian spring conditions, which I use my only road bike, a Bianchi Infinito SR for. 

A friend of mine uses a CT1 as his beater bike and the C-50 for nice weather.

Good to see splashguards. I chicken out even more with the Crud roadrace front and back.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

my Fall/Winter bike


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

...yes, I did...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

awesome... if I had been there I would have been right behind you. :thumbsup:
The road looks just a little damp...nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Inspiration...*

The first pic inspired me to take off south. The second pic is about 3 days later. Pic one is the Pacific Northwest in late November. Pic 2 is the desert southwest...just as quick as I could get 1000 miles south.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> The first pic inspired me to take off south. The second pic is about 3 days later. Pic one is the Pacific Northwest in late November. Pic 2 is the desert southwest...just as quick as I could get 1000 miles south.


We are headed 1,500 miles south later tonight and it is snowing here right now. Just don't have any pics of my bikes in the snow. Florida will be nice and I have a bike at my in-laws down there, just not a Colnago. If it wasn't snowing and sleeting, I would have thrown a Colnago in the back of the truck.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Riding my CT2 in slush...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

plussa said:


> Riding my CT2 in slush...


...I really like the photo, an interesting and different camera angle shot capturing the essence of the ride. Ride on!
...Forza!


----------

